# DP theme song?



## Foolishgoiter (Mar 24, 2009)

You got one?
I love rocking Phoenix - If i ever feel better. It is obv not about dp but for anyone who has it and listens to the lyrics can relate on a different level.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

cool lyrics to that song, good tune too actually.
it would be uncanny if the lyrics arent about having DP btw, every single bit in it, is all relative to having DP, but then again, i am looking to relate it to that, probably ties in with a lot of other things i cant be bothered to think about , so ill stick with my dp views of it 

as soon as i remember il post up few of my dp theme tunes, i alwyas hear them in songs, mainly coz Dp is on my mind alot and i relate them lol

cool thread though


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Adam's Song - Blink 182
Like A Stone - Audioslave
Show Me How To Live - Audioslave
Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Greenday
Freak on a Leash - Korn
Coming Undone - Korn
Mind of the Wonderful - Blank & Jones

There are always lyrics in songs to relate DP with. 8)


----------



## persolar (Jul 11, 2009)

I cant remember all of them anymore. I remember only pink floyd - comfortably numb. but well, I will post when I do remember.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

pixies where is my mind

radiohead how to disappear completely


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

*its too late - evermore*


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some good ones.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

how about this one.
i felt at peace when listening to this song, an epic number!

listen first...

then listen again witht he lyrics

video
______






Lyrics
_____
http://www.lyricsreg.com/lyrics/kasabian/Ladies+And+Gentlemen/


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

theres alot


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

edit


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

-------------


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

edit2


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

edit3


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

last edit


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Great one here.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr Jones - Counting Crows


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

kwitton said:


> Mr Jones - Counting Crows


love that song


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> kwitton said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Jones - Counting Crows
> ...


Me too. The lead singer of Counting Crows has DP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Flaw "Recognize"


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Deffinitely agree with backagain on this one --> the lyrics to How to Disappear Completely by Radiohead seem to relate almost directly to DP. There are also the 'knee plays' by Philip Glass from Einstein on The Beach. Those group of songs do a great job of simulating the feeling of having DP in a crowd of people where the drone of noise is overwhelming and fused.

~ Jay


----------



## slavetothought (Aug 30, 2009)

The Marilyn Manson album, Mechanical Animals, really helped get me through some very hard times. It helped me cope with it a lot. Ya guys might want to check out his bookey wookey. Really inspiring stuff in there.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Jay1 said:


> the lyrics to How to Disappear Completely by Radiohead seem to relate almost directly to DP.


Haha, you think the lyrics match DP, which they seem to completely, watch this video. AAAAAAAAWWW so much like DP. :shock:


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Nirvana - Dumb

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone,
But I have a light
The day is done,
I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Or maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy (x3)
My heart is broke
But I have some glue
Help me inhale
And mend it with you
We'll float around
And hang out on clouds
Then we'll come down
And have a hangover 
Have a hangover (x3)
Skin the sun
Fall asleep
Wish away
soul is cheap
Lesson learned
Wish me luck
Soothe the burn
Wake me up
I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone,
But I have a light
the day is done,
I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Or Maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy (x3)
I think I'm Dumb (x12)

The Wipers -D7 (I think Nirvana's version is 10x better though...)
Straight as an arrow 
Defect defect 
Not straight, not so straight 
Reject reject 
Towards anti-social 
Solo solo 
Standing on the stairs 
Cold, cold morning 
Ghostly image of fear 
Mayday mayday 
Gonna leave this region 
They'll take me with them 
Dimension seven


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

The first one is PERFECT for DP!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwRkkNqT ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myXc31uP ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ziuyK8N ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHixpL7e ... re=related
This next one is awsome.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

edit


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

too many


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

I know we can all relate to this one!!!!!


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

it just 100% has to be "how to disappear completely" by Radiohead






lyrics

That there
That's not me
I go
Where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah it's gone
And I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh my God I LOVE THIS ONE!!!!!!!!! It makes me cry every time I hear it.


----------



## NotoriousLiar (Apr 23, 2009)

I can relate to DP in every line in this song.
Sorry for not posting a real link, I'm a new member. :/
But if you want to hear it pick the Still-version of the song, that one is more emotional.
youtube.com/watch?v=eaX4Ac2-Fww

*Nine Inch Nails - The Becoming*
I beat my machine it's a part of me it's inside of me
I'm stuck in this dream it's changing me I am becoming
the me that you know he had some second thoughts
he's covered with scabs and he is broken and sore
the me that you know doesn't come around much
that part of me isn't here anymore

all pain disappears it's the nature of my circuitry
drowns out all I hear there's no escape from this my new consciousness
the me that you know used to have feelings
but the blood has stopped pumping and he's left to decay
the me that you know is now made up of wires
and even when I'm right with you I'm so far away
I can try to get away but I?ve strapped myself in
I can try to scratch away the sound in my ears
I can see it killing away all my bad parts
I don't want to listen but it's all too clear

hiding backwards inside of me I feel so unafraid
Annie, hold a little tighter I might just slip away

it won't give up it wants me dead
goddamn this noise inside my head


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

so many


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

just wanted to second cathal's post..that's why its in my signature.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

also, in a weird way i think this one fits.

Eddie Vedder - Society

Oh it's a mystery to me.
We have a greed, with which we have agreed...
and you think you have to want more than you need...
until you have it all, you won't be free.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.

When you want more than you have, you think you need...
and when you think more then you want, your thoughts begin to bleed.
I think I need to find a bigger place...
cause when you have more than you think, you need more space.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.
Society, crazy indeed...
I hope you're not lonely, without me.

There's those thinkin' more or less, less is more,
but if less is more, how you keepin' score?
It means for every point you make, your level drops.
Kinda like you're startin' from the top...
and you can't do that.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.
Society, crazy indeed...
I hope you're not lonely, without me
Society, have mercy on me.
I hope you're not angry, if I disagree.
Society, crazy indeed.
I hope you're not lonely...
without me.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks garjon, it is probably the perfect song to maybe let others, who cant understand how we feel to get an idea how we feel, Radiohead are simply amazing, every album they release is brilliant, i cant wait for their next album!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

First, hello everybody - i'm new here and maybe from now on, you will read from me more often. 
I've got the perfect song for you! it's so awesome depressing and fits perfectly to my mood.

http : // www . youtube. com / watch?v=lZzEpGBm4Uw
*Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious - In Front Of Me*

Why can't I see what's in front of me? 
Why can't I see what's in front of me?

I see the doors that I can't open
Adding locks from time to time
When it opens something blocks me
And I'm asking myself why
*Did I take the step I wanted
Was it just a state of mind?
I feel sorry for myself
Every time I close my eyes.
*

And I fall into a hole
And I can take no more.
And I fall into a hole
And I can take no more.

Why can't I see what's in front of me?

What's behind the door I wonder
Must be brighter than my past
Will I feel a little different
When I take myself across
*Was it really worth the turning?
Was it just a foolish task
I feel sorry for myself
when I open up my eyes...*

And I fall into a hole
And I can take no more. 
And I fall into a hole
And I can take no more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

mhmm mhm x5

I'm gonna ask you to look away
I love my hands, but it hurts to pray
Life I have isn't what I've seen
The sky is not blue and the field's not green

Chorus:
Wait for me x4
Mhmm wait, wait for me...
Wait for me x4

I'm gonna ask you to look away
A broken life will never stay
Tried too hard and I'm always late
Days are grey
and nights are black

Wait for me...
Mhmmmmm...


----------



## faithislife26 (Nov 8, 2009)

set me free - casting crowns


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Going Under -- I feel that too


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## 1Ak (Nov 23, 2009)

http:-//-www-.youtube.-com-/watch?v=QGQ3hA7q-Ag


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## 1Ak (Nov 23, 2009)

Freak on a leash - Korn

Forgotten - Linkin Park.


----------



## DarkT (Dec 27, 2009)

Infected Mushroom - None of this is real :lol: love that song


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkT said:


> Infected Mushroom - None of this is real :lol: love that song


great! do you as well know "in front of me"? i think the singer of this band has as well our problem!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

MassagePatriot said:


> Flaw "Recognize"


oh great! the lyrics fit very well to me.

Can't seem to recognize
That stare behind those eyes
Who is this man I see?
Who's looking back at me?
Can't focus through the pain
And I am fading into nothing?
The reflection must get clearer

I think I'm cracking up
Like I've lost my mind
I hurt myself again
Still don't know why
I end up the same way
Each and every time
I can't avoid the truth
Theres just nowhere to run and hide


----------



## DarkT (Dec 27, 2009)

I think artists from Infeted Mushroom had several acid trips...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

DarkT said:


> I think artists from Infeted Mushroom had several acid trips...


LOL Second that.

I am forever getting into repetetively listneing to one artist for days. Yesterday I finally switched from round the clock Counting Crows to Florence and the Machine.

"I got bones beneath my skin, and mister...
There's a skeleton in every man's house
Beneath the dust and love and sweat that hangs on everybody
There's a dead man trying to get out"
from Perfect Blue Building - Counting Crows

Unrelated but too cool:

Believe - Chemical Brothers:





Bass Cadet - Autechre


----------

